# Quill Lakes Honkers two



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

Here are two quill's my wife and I shot in the last couple days of hunting. We are going to get a dead mount of them both together. Just thought i would share. enjoy


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!  Those are both f'ing sweet! The 2nd is awesome, nice birds


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Only a guy on the Walmart Sporting Goods Prostaff could pull something like that off! Nice birds. :beer:


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

i think it was the texas rags (not in the pic) and my buddy wairing the goose suit that got em in.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweeet!


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

nice, those are amazing. That deadmount you mentioned could look pretty neat. And I also like the 2nd pic the most only cause I personally have never seen a quills with that much amount of white on the belly. Nice birds!! :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Nice pics/birds. Seems like a lot more of them have been getting shot recently, either that or people actually care about them now. That second one sure isn't your average quill though, that thing is sweet, congrats.


----------



## AWO (Mar 9, 2008)

5 years ago I shot one similar to the top pic, but the white has prettty much faded. Those will look awesome dead mounted! Congrats, I miss the season more than ever now.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice birds!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Very nice! Post pictures once they are mounted!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice work. The best feeling ever is when you can spot them coming into the spread and are thinking "come on, come on, just please get within range

It really gets the heart pumping!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Nice birds.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Great job! I got mine mounted so you can see all the white


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

I think a dead mount of those will look awesome! That second bird is sweet! Thanks for sharing!

Chris


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Great looking birds. I know it was all due to the goose suit. I have to find another one. :beer:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Those sportplas decoys and rags really brought them into field # 3 this week end I tell you what.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Someone should post the pic of the quill they shot out of that field, a mounter for sure...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Dead mounts are my personal favorite.


----------

